# Finally building some confidence!!



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have been working really hard with Reagan on building up her confidence to help decrease her anxiety. I've had her for almost a year now and we've made very little progress until now. I was told free shaping with a clicker is good for confidence building because the dog gets rewarded for making its own decisions. I've tried with Reagan more times than I can count, but she always shuts down when she doesn't know exactly what I want her to do. She'll freeze up, start licking her lips, yawning, panting, etc. 

But now, after working with a veterinary behaviorist, she's been on anti-anxiety medicine for close to two months. It has made SUCH a difference. I finally tried free shaping again tonight with her, and she actually started offering new behaviors! It was small things like moving a foot and shifting from one hip to the other in a down, but she seemed so excited and not at all stressed! I can't wait to try again with her. 

We also went to a nearby agility course today and she went through the tunnel and jumped through a hoop! Normally she would be terrified. On our walk back we walked past two dogs behind a fence that were barking and growling very aggressively. A few months ago, this would have caused Reagan to panic, try to escape the leash, ignore commands, and vocalize like she's dying. Today, she walked calmly past and even made eye contact with me and obeyed a command. I'm normally not for medication for behavior in dogs, but it has made a world of difference in Reagan. I'm so proud of all her progress and hope she continues to become more confident!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey congrats! I know whenever we have milestones big or small with our dogs it's such a huge accomplishment! Way to go Reagan and mom


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations! That's huge!


----------

